# تأملات وقراءات فى شخصية قائد المئة ( لونجينوس )



## fikry (16 مايو 2014)

*
تأملات وقراءات فى شخصية قائد المئة ( لونجينوس )

مقدمة

قائد المئة أو لونجينوس  حسب التقليد هو الشخصية التالية بعد اللص اليمين فى الإيمان بالسيد المسيح المصلوب بعد موته وبالرغم أن هو أيضا الذى قام بطعنه ليتأكد من موته , وقائد المئة هو ضابطاً في الجيش الروماني ، تحت امرته مئة من الجنود وكانت الكتيبة عادة تتكون من نحو 600 جندي أي كان بها ستة من قادة المئات وكانت الفرقة تتكون من نحو 6.000 جندي أي من عشر كتائب 0 وكان في كل فرقة ستة امراء يخضع لهم قادة المئات, تعالو نشوف الأناجيل الأربعة كتبت أيه عن هذه الشخصية العجيبة أيضا فى إيمانها .
 أولا إنجيل متى
54وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ،خَافُوا جِدّاً وَقَالُوا: «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا ابْنَ اللَّهِ!».
مع موت السيد المسيح وتزلزل الأرض وأنشقاق الصخور وقال من الخوف جدا هو ومن معه حقا كان هذا أبن الله , والسيد المسيح عايروه الواقفين أو نداء الشيطان أن كنت انت أبن الله أنزل من على الصليب , وهذا النداء أترد عليه ردود كثيرة وهى 1- أن الملائكة يوم ميلاده أعلنت أنه أبن الله ,2- والشياطين عندما يخرجون من الناس يعترفون أنت هو المسيح أبن الله, 3- حتى السيد المسيح نفسه قال على نفسه أن هو أبن الله ,4- تلاميذه لما بطرس قال له أنت هو المسيح أبن الله , 5- الآب نفسه من السماء أعلن هذا هو أبنى الحبيب الذى به سررت , 6- كان آخرهم قائد المئة الذى أعلن حقا كان هذا أبن الله , وقائد المئة كان وثنى ولكن كان عنده فكره زى ما كان عند نبوخذ نصّر أن فى الرابع شبيه أبن الآلهة وإن ممكن الآلهة تتجسد وتظهر فى الهيئة كأنسان . 
ثانيا إنجيل مرقس
39وَلَمَّا رَأَى قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ الْوَاقِفُ مُقَابِلَهُ أَنَّهُ صَرَخَ هَكَذَا وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ، قَالَ: «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ!»
قائد المئة أيضا كان شخصية عجيبة جدا , وقائد مئة يعنى هذا قائد رومانى ودخل فى حروب قبل كده وعايش عيشة العنف والقسوة والخشونة وقتل ناس كثيرين وناس أمامه ماتت كثيرين يعنى متبلد الإحساس وناشف جدا ولكن قدام موت السيد المسيح الذى صنع فيه تغيير عظيم جعله يصرخ باللى لم يستطيع شعب اليهود كله يقوله , لما قال هذا الإنسان يعنى هذا الناسوت , أبن الله يعنى هذا هو اللاهوت , لما شاف الطبيعة غاضبة وثائرة ورأى وسمع كلام السيد المسيح وحب السيد المسيح (يا أبتاه أغفر لهم ) وأيضا سلطان السيد المسيح (اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس) هذا كله جعله يتغير تماما هذا الرجل الخشن الفظ العنيف اللى متعود على الموت وعلى القتل وعلى رؤية الأموات لكن قدام موت السيد المسيح أتغير تماما وهنا بتتم الآية التى قالها السيد المسيح (وأنا إن أرتفعت أجذب إلىّ الجميع) وحقيى موت السيد المسيح بيشد ناس كثيرين وهذا نلاحظه أن تحت الصليب كانت هناك مواقف مختلفة واللى واقف بعدم إيمان واللى واقف يتريق واللى واقف يتفرج واللى واقف يبكى , ولكن قائد المئة كان واقف وآمن بالسيد المسيح لأنه كان يرى ويعى ما يراه , وأن آلام السيد المسيح بالنسبة له لم تكن مجرد فرجة ولا هى عمل أو واجب هو بيتممه , وليس بالنسبه له حاجة بيضحك ويتسلى بيها زى الباقيين , لكن موت السيد المسيح كان بالنسبة له حياة جديدة , ولذلك آمن وأعترف أن هذا المصلوب هو أبن الله , ولازم تعرفوا أن الجنود الرومان ليس فقط فظاع وعندهم خشونة فى المعاملة بل أيضا هذه الأمور والمواضيع الروحية لا تهمهم , والدين بالنسبة لهم ده حاجة ثانوية كده , لكن موت السيد المسيح غيّر قائد المئة فصرخ حقا كان هذا الإنسان أبن الله , وحقيقى هو بيؤمن أن فى آلهة خلقت العالم لكنه أخذ خلفية من المحاكمات اللى حصلت ومن كلام الناس اللى حواليه أن اليهود موتوا السيد المسيح علشان قال عن نفسه أن هو أبن الله وأنه جدف وأنه جعل نفسه إله , ولونجينوس عارف كويس أن السيد المسيح ليس بملك اليهود , ولكنه زى الآخرين كان عنده خلفية عما يقولونه الناس عن هذا الموضوع لأنه عايشه وذلك جعله يصرخ ويقول فعلا الكلام اللى قاله هذا الإنسان حقا أو صح , وصرخ أن هذا الإنسان اللى أنا شايفه أمامى بالناسوت هو فوق الطبيعة لأن له الطبيعة الإلهية .
وأيضا فى إنجيل مرقس
45وَلَمَّا عَرَفَ مِنْ قَائِدِ الْمِئَةِ وَهَبَ الْجَسَدَ لِيُوسُفَ.
وبيلاطس سأل قائد المئة لأنه تعجب من موت السيد المسيح السريع , لأن فى ناس بتفضل على الصليب لمدة تقارب الثلاثة أيام , والسيد المسيح مات بسرعة وفى خلال ثلاثة ساعات , وقائد المئة وهو لينجينوس حسب التقليد كما قلت وهو عنده خبرة لأنه ياما أمات ناس كثيرين قبل كده ويعرف الميت من الحى , وقال له لونجينوس آه مات , ودى كانت شهادة خبير لأن ممكن الإنسان العادى يتلخبط فى واحد قدامه ولا يعرف إذا كان ميت أو فى غيبوبة ولكن من واحد متخصص فى قتل الناس ,ايضا بعد أن طعن السيد المسيح بالحربة كما ذكر معلمنا يوحنا البشير , ولذلك كانت شهادة قائد المئة بموت السيد المسيح حقيقة علشان ترد على كل الناس اللى بيقولوا أن السيد المسيح لم يمت ولكن كان مغمى عليه أو شبه لهم أنه مات .
ثالثا إنجيل لوقا
47فَلَمَّا رَأَى قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ مَا كَانَ، مَجَّدَ اللهَ قَائِلاً: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ كَانَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ بَارّاً!»
قائد المئة إنسان وثنى رومانى لكن القديس لوقا بيقول مجّد الله ! ومش كده وبس ده كمان قال تسبحة تمجيد وكأنها مليانة عبادة , وهو هنا قدّم شهادة لعبادة أقرب ما تكون إلى التمجيد وقال بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان بارا وكما قلت هو خامس واحد بيشهد ببر السيد المسيح , طيب مين الأربعة الآخرين ؟ 1- وهو شخصية قد تكون بعيدة عن فكر الكثيرين ولكن هو يهوذا الإسخريوطى الذى قال أخطأت إذ سلمت دما بريئا , 2- زوجة بيلاطس التى قالت إياك وهذا البار , 3- بيلاطس الذى قال لم أجد فيه علّة واحدة , 4- اللص اليمين الذى قال هذا لم يصنع شيئا فى غير محله وأن هذا الإنسان بار , وطبعا خامس واحد كان قائد المئة وقال بالحقيقة , وكما رأينا فى إنجيلى متى ومرقس أنه قال حقا كان هذا إبن الله , وأريد أن أنبه أنه لا إختلاف لأن المعنيين قريبين جدا لأنه ليس بار إلا الله , وكلمة أبن الله بالرغم أنه إنسان لكن هو أبن الله , طيب هو أخذ هذه العبارة من أين ؟ طبعا الإجابة سهلة هو أخذها من السيد المسيح نفسه لما قال يا أبتاه , واليهود قالوا أنه بيدّعى بنوته لله , ولكن هو شاف أن السيد المسيح بيتكلم فعلا كأبن الله وعلشان كده قال مش زى ما أتهموه «حَقّاً كَانَ هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ ابْنَ اللَّهِ!» والطبيعة كمان شهدت له , وكما قلت قائد المئة هذا ياما شاهد آلاف من عمليات الصلب لأن دى شغلته وحرفته ولكن صلب السيد المسيح بالنسبة لم يكن كأى عملية صلب عادية هو بيقوم بالإشراف عليها , فالكلام اللى سمعه يا أبتاه إغفر لهم و واليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس وفى يديك أستودع روحى , وأنه مش مهتم بنفسه لكنه مهتم بالآخرين  , والطبيعة الحزينة الثائرة والأحداث اللى حصلت والزلزلة , فكل هذا دفعه أنه يؤمن بالسيد المسيح , وهنا كما قلت تأثر الصليب وموت السيد المسيح كان مؤثر جدا جدا جدا أكثر من حياة السيد المسيح ومعجزاته وأقواله اللى قالها وهو عايش , وعلشان كده الموت بالنسبة للسيد المسيح لم يكن النهاية , لأن الموت بالنسبة للسيد المسيح كان البداية , والموت لم يكن قدر السيد المسيح أو حظه أو نصيبه لكن الموت كان رسالته التى جاء من أجلها واللى منها خرجت المسيحية والطريق إلى الحياة , بالحقيقة كان هذا الإنسان بارا .
رابعا إنجيل يوحنا
32فَأَتَى الْعَسْكَرُ وَكَسَرُوا سَاقَيِ الأَوَّلِ وَالآخَرِ الْمَصْلُوبِ مَعَهُ. 33وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. 34لَكِنَّ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ. 35وَالَّذِي عَايَنَ شَهِدَ، وَشَهَادَتُهُ حَقٌّ، وَهُوَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنْتُمْ. 36لأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «عَظْمٌ لاَ يُكْسَرُ مِنْهُ». 37وَأَيْضاً يَقُولُ كِتَابٌ آخَرُ: «سَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ». 
اليهود راحوا لبيلاطس علشان يكسروا سيقان المصلوبين حتى يتم دفنهم ولا تبقى الأجساد على الصلبان لأن السبت على وشك البدء وكان هذا السبت عظيما , وحكاية السبت العظيم سنتعرض لها فى تأملات مستقبلية , فقال لهم بيلاطس أعملوا اللى تعملوه , وشخصية بيلاطس ما زالت محيّرة لأنه شوية يوافقهم وشوية يرفضهم , لما قالوا له لا تضع اليافطة اللى مكتوب عليها يسوع الناصرى ملك اليهود , لم يوافقهم وقال ما كتبت قد كتبت , والحقيقة هو قد يكون عايز ينهى هذا الموضوع بسرعة والإنزعاج بيه والإنشغال بيه وتأنيب الضمير , وبموافقتهم على تكسير الأرجل هذا كان عكس القانون الرومانى , وهو هنا مشى حسب قانونهم اليهودى , ولكن لما جاؤوا ليكسروا أرجل الأول والثانى ورأوا أن السيد المسيح قد مات ولذلك لم يكسروا أرجله , لأن السيد المسيح لم يكن محتاجا لكسر الساقين لأنه زى ما بيقول فى آية جميلة بتتكلم عن آلام السيد المسيح فى مزمور69 : 20- 21  20الْعَارُ قَدْ كَسَرَ قَلْبِي فَمَرِضْتُ. انْتَظَرْتُ رِقَّةً فَلَمْ تَكُنْ وَمُعَزِّينَ فَلَمْ أَجِدْ. 21وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَماً وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاًّ. السيد المسيح ليست أرجله اللى أنكسرت ولكن قلبه , وقلبه أتكسر من العار أو عار الخطية اللى حمله عنا , وهذا المزمور مزمور جميل جدا ياريت الكل يقرأه لأن فيه تفاصيل جميلة بلسان السيد المسيح (خلصنى يا الله لأن المياه قد دخلت إلى نفسى وغرقت فى حمأة عميقة وليس مقر .... إلى آخره ) وكان مع السيد المسيح لصين واحد منهم كان بيجدف على السيد المسيح ويستهزأ بيه , ولص تائب قال له أذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك , وكانتا شخصيتان مختلفتان تماما , لكن العالم حكم عليهم حكم واحد أنهم يصلبوا وتكسر سيقانهم والعالم لم يستطيع التمييز بينهم , أو ما بين البار التائب , وما بين الشرير المجدف , واللى ساد قد ساد على الكل , وسأوضح هذا الكلام لأنه مهم أن نفهمه , وهو أن حكم العالم لا يميز ما بين الإنسان البار وما بين الإنسان الشرير , وفى غضبة العالم وفى دينونة العالم الكل يسود عليه عقاب العالم , ولكن إذا كان الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يميز ولا يعرف يميز وحادثة واحدة بتحصل للأثنين , إلا أن السيد المسيح هو الوحيد اللى بيعرف يمبز , وده شفناه أن نفس الحادثة حصلت للأثنين لكن نتائجها لم تكن واحدة للأثنين , والأثنين أتصلبوا والأثنين أتكسرت سيقانهم والأثنين ماتوا , ولكن كان مصير الإثنين مختلفا , واحد منهم حسب ما حصل له نقمة , والآخر حسب ما حصل له نعمة , وواحد حسب الموت له كعقاب وكدينونة , والثانى قبل الموت كطريق (اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس) وحسب له الموت مكافأة وجزاء وتعزية , وحقيقى حادثة واحدة بتحصل للأثنين فى العالم والأثنين بيموتوا , ولكن الله يستطيع أن يميز ما بين البار و ما بين الشرير , ولذلك يا أحبائى الموت بيكون نقمة للإنسان البعيد عن الله لكنه بيكون نعمة للإنسان الملتصق بربنا , 33وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ. وهم عندهم خبرة كويسة جدا فى موت الناس لأن هذه شغلتهم أنهم يموتوا الناس , وشافوا أنه قد مات , السيد المسيح كان الموت بيده زى ما كانت الحياة بيده , ولما أستوفى كل متطلبات الموت وكل علامات الموت بأنهم أتأكدوا من موته لأن كل علامات الموت كانت موجودة فيه , و السيد المسيح سكب للموت نفسه يعنى نقّط لأخر نقطة وأكمل نزيف الذبيجة بالقدر الذى يكفى لخلاص العالم كله , يعنى فضل ينزف ينزف ينزف لحد ما كان نزيفه هذا كافى لخلاص هذا العالم كله , لكن لما رأوه قد مات فواحد من العسكر أراد أن يؤكد موته وحقيقى لم يكسر رجليه لكن جائت له فكرة أنه يضربه بالحربة وحتى لو كان حى فهذه الحربة تموته , وده بيعطينا صورة لمدى تبلد الإحساس الذى يصل إليه مثل هؤلاء الجنود على السواء قائدا أو عسكرى , وهو هنا أتصرف هكذا بحسب وجهة نظره , ولكن القديس يوحنا بيرى هذا الموضوع مش بوجهة نظر الجندى الذى طعن السيد المسيح ولكن لكى ما تكمل علامات النبوات , واللى حصل أن السيد المسيح لما طعنوه فى جنبه خرج من هذا الجنب دما وماء , ولذلك القديس يوحنا قال كلمة (وللوقت) وهو يصّر على هذه الكلمة اللى معناها فورا أو فى الحال , وسر الدم والماء اللى خرجوا من جنب السيد المسيح سنتطرق إليهم بمفردهم فى تأملات مستقبلية أن شاء الله , وعلميا معروف أن الإنسان الميت أو مجرد ما بيموت لا ينزف لأن النزيف بيحدث نتيجة حاجتين ,1- نتيجة وجود جرح خارجى , 2- تدفق الدم نتيجة أنقباض القلب لأن القلب هو الذى يدفع الدم ليخرج خارجا , ولو واحد مات وقمنا بجرحه أو فتحنا فتحة خارج جسمه لا ينزف أبدا لأن 1- القلب توقف عن الضخ  2- وأيضا أن الدم بيتجلط  فى الشرايين والأوردة فورا , واللى بيمنع تدفق الدم هو حركة القلب التى تجعل الدم يجرى بإستمرار , وبمجرد ما الدم يقف نجده يعمل جلطة وأتجلط , وعلشان كده الناس اللى بيبقى قلبها ضعيف أو الأوردة عندها واسعة بيحصل لها جلطات لأن الدم لا يجرى بسرعة فبيركن وبالتالى بيتجلط , فإذا كان هذا أمر يخالف طبيعة الإنسان , وإذا كان هم تأكدوا من موته وزيادة فى التأكيد ضربوه بتلك الحربة , فهذا يعنى أن الجسد مات فعلا ولكن هذا الجسد الذى خرج منه دم وماء خرج منه حياة لأننا نعلم أن الدم رمز للحياة والماء أيضا رمز للحياة , وهذا لا يعطى غير معنى واحد فقط أن هذا الجسد المائت لم يرى فسادا وهذا الجسد المائت لم يتحلل ولم يفسد لأن خرج منه حياة بالرغم من موته وإذا كان هذا الجسد لم يرى فسادا فهو جسد أبن الله فى الحقيقة , وعلشان كده داود بيقول (لن تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا) وبطرس فى تعليقه على كلام داود قال أكيد أن داود لم يقول الكلام على نفسه لأن داود جسده عندنا ورأى فسادا لكن كان بيتكلم عن جسد شخص السيد المسيح المائت الذى لم يرى فسادا, وخروج الإثنين معا هى من العلامات ومن الدلالات الخطيرة , وفى كلمة واحدة نقدر نقول أن خروج الدم والماء من جسد السيد المسيح هم أحنا وهى سر الكنيسة بل سر الحياة كلها ,وكانت الطعنة علامة تكميل لتلك النبوات وعلامة إستعلان لشخص السيد المسيح , وكما كانت علامة تكميل للنبوة وإتمام النبوة فأيضا بواسطة الجنب المطعون هذا تعرف توما على السيد المسيح , وصار الجنب المطعون هذا علامة بتدل على السيد المسيح وعلشان كده لو نظرنا إلى هذا الجنب المطعون , فالسيد المسيح فتح جنبه لندخل إليه وعلشان ندخل جواه ونستخبى فيه ونحتمى فيه ونتقدس بيه , وكلنا عارفين فلك نوح وأن كل اللى دخلوا هذا الفلك دخلوه من باب موجود فى جانب الفلك فصار كل اللى دخل الفلك من هذا الباب له نجاه من الطوفان وله حياة وعلشان كده أيضا السيد المسيح فتح لنا باب فى جنبه علشان ندخل وعلشان ننجوا من طوفان الخطية اللى حا يغرق العالم لأن هو قال كده عن نفسه (أنا هو الباب أن دخل بى أحد يدخل ويخرج ويجد مرعى) , وطعنة لونجينوس هى الجرح الخامس فى جسد السيد المسيح بعد اليدين والرجلين وكان هذا الجندى الذى فتح هذا الباب فى جنب السيد المسيح أسمه حسب التقليد كما قلت لونجينوس , والتقليد بيحكى لنا حكاية لطيفة عنه أن لونجينوس هذا كان قد أصيبت أحد عيناه فى أحد الحروب , ولكن لما طعن السيد المسيح فى جنبه خرج رزاز من دم السيد المسيح وجاء على عين لونجينوس المصابة فأسترد بصره مرة أخرى فى العين اللى كان فاقدها فآمن فى تلك اللحظة لونجينوس وصار شهيدا على أسم السيد المسيح بعد كده . 
بعد أن تعرفنا على كل الظروف التى جعلت لونجينوس يكون الشخصية الثانية بعد اللص اليمين بالإيمان بالسيد المسيح بعد موته وإعلانه حقا كان هذا الإنسان بارا وأبن الله , تعالوا نشوف التقليد وكتب الأبوكريفا قالت أيه عنه .
أولا التقليد حسب الكنيسة القبطية الأورثوذكسية
قائد مائة، كان يوناني الجنس من إحدى بلاد الكبادوك. ولما مَلَك طيباريوس قيصر وعيّن بيلاطس البنطي واليًا على أرض اليهودية كان لونجينوس أحد الجنود الذين رافقوه. فلما أتى الوقت الذي شاء فيه ربنا أن يخلص الخليقة، كان لونجينوس أحد الجنود الذين تولّوا أمر صلب رب المجد.
وحدث أنه بعد أن أسلم السيد المسيح روحه أن طعنه لونجينوس بحربة في جنبه فخرج منه دم وماء، فتعجّب من ذلك، وزاد عجبه لمّا شاهد ظلام الشمس، وانشقاق حجاب الهيكل، وتشقق الصخور، وقيام الموتى من القبور. وتحقّقت لديه الآيات التي عملها ربنا من وقت ميلاده إلى وقت صلبه.
ولما أخذ يوسف الرامي جسد المخلص وكفّنه ووضعه في القبر، كان لونجينوس حاضرًا وقت ختم القبر. 

إيمانه: ولما قام المسيح والقبر مختوم تحيّر وسأل الله أن يعرّفه هذا السر، فأرسل إليه بطرس الرسول فأعلمه بأقوال الأنبياء عن المخلص، فآمن على يد الرسول وترك الجندية وذهب إلى الكبادوك بلده وبشّر فيها بالمسيح. ولما سمع به بيلاطس كتب عنه إلى طيباريوس فأمر بقطع رأسه فنال إكليل الشهادة.

ظهور رأسه: في الخامس من هاتور تحتفل الكنيسة بتذكار ظهور رأسه. وكيفية ظهوره أن الجندي بعد أن قطع رأسه أتى بها إلى أورشليم وسلمها إلى بيلاطس البنطي، وبيلاطس أراها لليهود فسرّهم ذلك، ثم أمر أن يدفن الرأس في بعض الكيمان التي بظاهر أورشليم. وكانت هناك امرأة آمنت على يد القديس لما بشّر بالكبادوك، ولما ضُرِبت رقبته شاهدت أمر استشهاده وهى واقفة تبكي. وقد أصيبت بعد ذلك بالعمى فأخذت ولدها وقصدا أورشليم لتتبارك من الآثار المقدسة والقبر المحيِّ عساها تبصر. ولدى وصولها المدينة مات ولدها فحزنت وأفرطت في الحزن على حالتها، وعلى عدم وجود من يرجعها إلى بلادها وأثناء نومها أبصرت القديس لونجينوس ومعه ولدها الذي مات، فأرشدها إلى المكان الذي دفن فيه رأسه، وأمرها أن تحمله من هناك. فلما انتبهت سألت عن المكان ومضت إليه وحفرت في الأرض فخرجت رائحة بخور زكية، ولما وصلت إلى رأس القديس أشرق منه نور فانفتحت عيناها وأبصرت في الحال، فمجدت السيد المسيح وقبَّلت الرأس وطيّبته ووضعته مع جسد ابنها، ثم عادت إلى بلادها ممجدة السيد المسيح الذي يظهر عجائبه في قديسيه. العيد 23 أبيب.
ثانيا التقليد حسب كنيسة أنطاكية الأورثوذكسية 
 اسم قائد المئة ” لونجينوس ” الذي كان تحت امرته مئة جندي ، وكان في مهمة عند صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح على الجلجلة ، بحسب بعض التقاليد المسيحية ، فان لونجينوس هو قائد المئة الذي طعن جنب السيد بحربة كي يتيقن من موته ، فخرج للحال دم وماء فشفى مرض عيني لونجينوس اللتين كانت تزعجانه كثيرا .
وبعد حادثة الجلجلة ، لعب القديس لونجينوس دورا عظيما في المساعدة على تأسيس وتثبيت صحة قيامة المسيح …. بعد ان اوصى شيوخ اليهود بموت الفادي القدوس ، رشوا الجند كي يذيعوا تقريرا كاذبا مفاده ان تلاميذ المخلص سرقوا جسده تحت جنح الظلام ، وهربوا .
الا ان القديس لونجينوس احبط خطتهم ، فأبى ان يرتشي ، واصر ان يطلع العالم على حقيقة قيامة المسيح في مجد . وبعد ان علموا ان الجندي الروماني ابى ان يشارك في مؤامرتهم ، وفي مالهم ، عمد اليهود الى حيلتهم المعهودة : وهي ان يخنقوا رواية قائد المئة ببرودة ، الا ان الجندي كان شجاعا ونزيها ، فما ان سمع بأمر المؤامرة التي كانت تحاك ضده ، حتى خلع بزته العسكرية وطلب المعمودية مع بعض الجند التابعين له وانطلقوا جميعا الى كبادوكيا حيث امضوا ساعات كثيرة في الصلاة والتعبد والصيام .
فاستجاب كثيرون من الوثنيين في تلك الاسقاع ، الى تقوى من كان قائد مئة ، واهتدوا الى الانجيل ونالوا المعمودية ، عاش القديس لونجينوس متنقلا بينهم ردحا من الزمن ، وفي النهاية عاد الى بلاده ليعيش في ارض ابيه ، الا ان اليهود الاشرار لم ينسوه ، ونفاقهم حرض بيلاطس البنطي الوالي الروماني على اليهودية في عهد الامبراطور تيبيريوس قيصر ، ان يصدر امرا الى جنده : جدوا قائد المئة هذا ، واقطعوا رأسه على الفور .
ومن جديد ، فلونجينوس الواسع الحيلة ، كان يتوقع مؤامرة تقضي عليه ، فخرج الى الطريق وحيّا الخصوم كأصدقاء  ودون ان يدعهم يعلموا من هو ، دعاهم الى بيته ، ثم اولم لهم بسخاء ، وعندما قاموا الى النوم ، اعدّ نفسه لحكم الموت بالصلاة طوال الليل ، بعد هذا غطى نفسه بوشاح الدفن الابيض ، ولما انبلجت انوار الفجر ، دعا الرفاق اليه وطلب منهم ان يدفنوه في اعلى تلة مجاورة .
وأتت الساعة ، فقام قائد المئة ودنا بهدوء من الجند النيام ، ليعلن عن هويته الحقيقية قائلا :” انا لونجينوس ، انا هو من تطلبون “.
فذهل الجند الرومانيون من شرف هذا المضيف وهلعوا ، كيف لهم ان يقطعوا رأس من هو بهذه الاخلاق  ؟ ورغم اعتراضهم على اجراء الحكم ، فان لونجينوس العظيم القلب اصر انه ينبغي ان ينفذوا الاوامر التي جاؤوا من اجلها ، كي يضعوا حدا لحياته ، وفي النهاية فان القديس لونجينوس والجنديين اللذين كانا معه عند الصليب نقلوا الى اورشليم وقطعت رؤوسهم ، اما قائد المئة فتحدد شهيدا ليسوع المسيح .
تنهد الجند بحزن امام هذه المأساة التي طلب اليهم ان ينفذوها ، فقاموا وحملوا رأس لونجينوس الى بيلاطس البنطي ، الذي قام للحال وارسلها الى اليهود ، فقاموا بدورهم وطرحوها بين اكوام القمامة خارج اورشليم .
مات القديس لونجينوس ، الا ان الروايات التي كانت تقال عنه فقد بدأت للتو .
اما قوة هذه الروايات فيمكن الوقوف عليها في رواية اخرى تناهت الينا عبر العصور ، بحسب هذه الرواية فان امرأة عمياء قصدت اورشليم كي تصلي إلى الله في هياكلها ، فرأت حلما غريبا ظهر لها فيه القديس لونجينوس واخبرها ان تجد رأسه ، وطلب منها ان تدفنه ، فأطاعت المرأة العمياء للحال ووجدت دليلا قادها الى حيث الهامة بين اكوام القمامة ، فحملتها ونقلتها الى مسقط رأسه كبادوكيا لتواريها الثرى .
ان قصة الجندي الروماني الذي رأى المسيح يموت ، فاستشهد هو نفسه ، ما تزال تحيا كرواية عظيمة في التاريخ الطويل الذي لقديسي الارض المقدسة ، ان سيرة هذا المسيحي الوقور تذكرنا ان الله الاب لا يتردد في ان يمنح نعمته الخلاصية لكل من يطلبها باخلاص – بمن فيهم اولئك الذين تورطوا مباشرة في قتل ابنه الحبيب .
أما فكرة هذه النعمة الشافية المتاحة مجانا للجميع ، فقد اصبحت تعليما مركزيا في الايمان المسيحي ، والشكر يعزى للاخلاص الشجاع الذي عرفه الجندي الشجاع الذي مات من اجل الرب يسوع المسيح .
ثانيا التقليد حسب الكنيسة الكاثوليكية 
جاء في الكتاب الابوكريفي (اعمال بيلاطس ) الذي يرجع غالبا إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي ( أن اسم قائد المئة هذا هو لونجينوس ( Longinus ) وتعتبره كنيسة روما من قديسيها وثمة تمثال له ، نحته المثال جيوفاني برنيني ( Giovanni Bernini )  مازال قائما في كنيسة القديس بطرس في روما .
والكنيسة الكاثوليكية أضافت أن لونجينوس ولد فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى مدينة لانسيانو Lanciano, Italia  ومات أيضا فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى بلد أسنها كابودكيا Cappadocia وتعيد له  فى 15 مارس والكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الشرقية  فى 16 أكتوبر والكنيسة الرسولية الأرمنية يوم 22 أكتوبر , ويقال أن جسده فقد مرتين . وقد كتبت دائرة المعارف عنه :
St. Longinus is the centurion who pierced the side of Our Lord while He was hanging on the Cross. St. Longinus, who was nearly blind, was healed when some of the blood and water from Jesus fell into his eyes. It was then he exclaimed "Indeed, this was the Son of God!" [Mark 15:39]. St. Longinus then converted, Left the army, took instruction from the apostles and became a monk in Cappadocia. There he was arrested for his faith, his teeth forced out and tongue cut off. However, St. Longinus miraculously continued to speak clearly and managed to destroy several idols in the presence of the governor. The governor, who was made blind by the demons that came from the idols, had his sight restored when St. Longinus was being beheaded, because his blood came in contact with the governors' eyes. St. Longinus' relics are now in the church of St Augustine, in Rome. His Lance is contained in one of the four pillars over the altar in the Basilica of St Peter's in Rome.​وبيحكى أن القديس لونجينوس هو قائد المئة بعد أن أعاد الدم والماء النازلان من السيد المسيح فى اللحظة التى طعنه بيها بالحربة البصر لعينه المصابة بالعمى أنه قال بالحقيقة هذا كان أبن اهno  أنه أصبح راهب فى كابادوكيا بعد أن استقال من الجندية بإتباعه تعاليم وإرشادات التلاميذ وأنه عذب بعاذبات كثيرة بإخراج أسنانه من فمه بالعافية وبقطع لسانه وبالرغم من قطعهم للسانه أستمر بالكلام بوضوح بمعجزة وقام بتحطيم الأصنام فى حضور الحاكم الذى كان قدأصيب بالعمى بواسطة الشياطين التى كانت داخل الأصنام وعند قطع رأس لونجينوس وقع بعد رزاز الدم على عين الحاكم الذى أبصر فى الحال ورفات القديس لونجينوس هى الآن فى كنيسة القديس أوغسطينوس فى روما , ورمحه هو من ضمن الأربعة أعمدة فوق المذبح القديس بطرس فى روما .

والى اللقاء مع التأملات والقراءات فى شخصية مريم المجدلية راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس*


----------



## Maran+atha (19 أغسطس 2017)

شكرا كثير للموضوع الرائع
بركة شفاعة القديس لونجينوس تكون معنا
ارجو من القديس ان يطلب من الرب يسوع الشفاء لولدتي
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------

